
Show HN: Vanilla – A simple way to share any event. We're covering Google I/O - chris_chan_
https://vaniila.com/sng/7PRAyL
======
chris_chan_
We are three dedicated individuals who are devoted to simplifying technology
and sharing information with the world. So we thought we would share with you
our latest project.

We started this project because not everyone has the time to watch a live
video stream or even attend the live event. So we decided to solve the problem
by making a simple, interactive way to get started with our first MVP. We
called it Vaniila Moments. Moments are snapshots of time expressed in your
words and vivid photos. Imagine being able to share all your moments from last
night’s party, this week’s tech conference, or next month’s political debate.
People can then check out all the stories you've created and easily browse
back and forth through your timestamped moments. Your stories will not get
lost in a giant feed of posts. Instead, they stay as stories should-organized
and kept-in-place.

The first prototype is still buggy, and missing a lot of features. We thought
sharing early prototypes with online communities provided a lot of feedback
and encouragement. If anyone has any questions about the product, I'd be happy
to answer them or send us an email (at) hello@vaniila.com.

------
chris_chan_
We will be back live for the Google Developer Keynote, so come check out the
key highlights and while you're at it come chat with us.
[https://vaniila.com/sng/BpE7yN](https://vaniila.com/sng/BpE7yN)

------
chris_chan_
Hey everyone, we just finished covering Google 2017 Keynote. You can still
take a look at our highlighted moments. Feel free to ask us anything here.

